# The Grenadines



## mattfarrell (Oct 23, 2000)

Anyone charter with Sunsail? I have a 52''Jenneau reserved in spring leaving from St Vincent. Bequi, Mustique, etc. Anyone who has visited, I would love to hear. Also Sunsail good/bad would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bequia (Feb 5, 2001)

Hi Mattf,
We chartered from sunsail in st.V. 2 years ago. Sunsail did a great job. The head workers are spread a little thin but they get it done. As far as the cruising goes,you are in for some spectacular sailing and sight seeing.The Grenadines are still my absolute favorite. Drop me a line ,I can tell you some great places to visit.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Bequia!!
I too am planning a charter to the Grenadines 
next month, (With Horizon Charters out of 
Grenada) I''d love to hear your suggestions
of places to see! I also be interested in any
comments you may have, (or have heard) about
Horizon Charters. 

Thanks!
Bob


----------



## bequia (Feb 5, 2001)

Greetings Bob,
I think you''re gonna enjoy the islands.
Some great spots include; on Union island,
Chatham bay. Great snorkeling,loads of fish and wildlife.Stop at Salt Whistle bay in Mayreau.Good food and atmosphere.Definately
spend some time at Tobago cays.Huge corral heads and all kinds of sea life.Canouan is
fair.Bequia is very nice.Middle Bay good provisions.I wish I was joining you.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have just returned from our 10 day charter from Horizon Yacht Charter out of Grenada into the Grenadines. It was tremendous. The winds were a bit stronger than the BVI''s, but not unmanagable. Tabago Cays are fantastic. Chatham bay is beautiful and peaceful. (albeit a bit gusty) A very nice visit at Bequia. Horizon Charter was great! Very helpful folks!
Email me for further or waypoints.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am going to St vincent in June for 10 days and was planning on going all the way down to south Grenada. Any helpful tips or recos.
thanks


----------



## JMJ (Oct 31, 2000)

Sounds like a great trip. We''ve done it several times from St. Lucia to Grenada. Only downside is clearing customs & immigrations as you change countries. I would suggest doing customs, etc in Prickly Bay in Grenanda. Much easier than St. Georges. Our favorite restaurant in St. Georges is the Nutmeg in the Carenage. Have a great trip.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We chartered a month ago with Barefoot Charters out of St. Vincent''s and had one failed system after another. What should have been a memorable vacation turned into Outward Bound. To list the problems with the ''95 Beneteau we had would take too much time. Suffice to say, we had a broken valve-so no head; a continuously jamming windlass; the traveler failed and the boom became a deck clearing menace which required we go into Union Island for repairs; the steering failed in 15 to 20 foot seas and to finish the trip, the engine conked out. We found ourselves in the most disconcerting situation of seeking help from our charter company and having them show no interest in rectifying the problems during our 8 days on their boat.
These things happen, but the corker was when the owners hid from us after we limped into their base. They couldn''t even give us a lift down the road to a motel!
Moral of the story - stay away from Barefoot Yacht Charters!


----------



## JMJ (Oct 31, 2000)

Has anyone had any experience chartering in Fiji or Tonga? We''ve been to the Leeward Islands of Tahiti, but are curious to try another place.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My group is going from Granada to St. Lucia in Oct.\Nov. . Is it better to sail up or sail down? How are the seas, wind, and temperature? What are the must see bars,restaurants, etc.? Any other tips or information?

Tim Logan


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Don''t want this to become a slanging match, but if negative points are made about a charter company, we feel that we should have the right to defend ourselves.

As a part-owner of Barefoot, I have to say that it is blatantly false to say that the owners of this company hid from this client, or that we "couldn''t even give them a lift to a Motel". On the contrary, the owners'' office at Barefoot is manned 7 days a week from 0800 to 1800 and, unlike many charter companies, our owners are here on site and always willing to talk with clients or even to give them a lift to nearby hotels.

This yacht suffered from a failed through-hull fitting, which is something that can happen on any yacht. We did not show "no interest" in helping the clients - rather, we did everything humanly possible to assist, including summoning mechanics in Union Island, but eventually we realised that the problem could not be rectified without hauling the yacht out of the water.

Prior and subsequent clients on this same yacht have given us glowing reports.

What is not mentioned here is that the client managed to break a mainsheet traveller that was only 18 months old. He was not billed for it.

What is also not mentioned is that a quick spray with WD 40 immediately rectified the so-called "problem" with the anchor windlass. There is nothing wrong with this yacht''s anchor windlass.

In our view, challenging sailing conditions aggravated this situation. 

The "15 to 20 foot seas" that are mentioned were actually 6 to 8 foot seas - that really speaks for itself, doesn''t it?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Mattf,
I''d sure like to hear your impressions of the jeanneau 52. I''ve sailed the 45.2SO and they are great fun. I''ve been told if you like the 45.2 you''ll love the 52.Have fun, please advise.
Waternut~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Mattf,
I''d sure like to hear your impressions of the jeanneau 52. I''ve sailed the 45.2SO and they are great fun. I''ve been told if you like the 45.2 you''ll love the 52.Have fun, please advise.
Waternut~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Back from the Grenadines, great trip. Loved Bequia, Mayreau, and Mustique in that order. All other places were a close second. The Jenneau Sun Odyssey 52 was grand. Came over from France 6 weeks prior, we were the third charter ever. Slick rig, fast, solid. 4 cabins 4 heads plus crew quarters was overkill. I would have liked 4 cabins/2 heads. Still, everything worked perfectly, not a nick in the cabin. Intelligently arranged running rigging. Self furling main did not even have a wrinkle in it. Great Vessel for what we used her for. One complaint, my thumb hurt from pushing the windlass remote control. (put out 125'' of chain in about 1 minute. Same time to take in. I managed....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

In defense of Barefoot, in August 2000 I helped a friend take his Dean 400 cat out of their management and down to Trini for refitting before he set off on a world circum with his wife and kids. I thought they were fair about settling up and getting the boat ready for us to sail away. As I recall, he was happy too. The owners and staff were accessible to him at all times and we sailed with no problems or systems failures. 

--Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We spent 10 days in Tonga last May. While the islands do not have the beauty of mountains rising from the sea, it does offer over 100 small islands to explore. The people are warm and generous and their singing voices must be heard. Provisioning was more than adequate near the Moorings base. The sailing was in protected waters and the open side of the island views of the Pacific were breathtaking. Snorkeling was so-so but the royal blue starfish were a sight to see.


----------



## JMJ (Oct 31, 2000)

Tim, Much better to sail from St. Lucia to Grenada. It will be mostly a beam/broad reach and the westerly current which can be rather strong (3-4 knots) will be less of a problem. Send me an email if you have any other questions. I''d be happy to answer ([email protected]).

John


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am bareboating the Grenadines in November any advice on what not to do is appreciated.

I am putting together a web site for bareboat adventures. If you have a site for your adventure please contact me so that I can link it. If you do not have a site I am willing to publish it for you as long as you have text and pictures to use. This is a free service.


----------

